# Where is the best place to buy antlers please?



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oliver is a mega chewer so I thought I would try some antlers for him. I want to be sure I get the correct ones. He only weighs 8.5 pounds. Do you have a favorite place to order them? Thanks so much.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Pet Valu sells them for a decent price... not sure what other pet stores carry them, I just know PV has them because I work there. Someone else should chime in soon about where to order online though


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never bought any before but I did see them at Petsmart last weekend. I've been thinking about getting some as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

www.dynamix.com. they have an assortment of hooves, tendons, antlers, organs, etc.
most of there products are organic.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I havent bought them online, but this looks like a good site
Antler Dog Chews


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have seen them at Tractor Supply.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's something not right or off about the antlers shown.
i haven't figured out what it is? 



Unosmom said:


> I havent bought them online, but this looks like a good site
> Antler Dog Chews


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I've looked around quite a bit, you're right, that is a decent price. I live in rural Montana, I just bought half an elk antler shed from a student of mine, should last me through mid-summer. 



Unosmom said:


> I havent bought them online, but this looks like a good site
> Antler Dog Chews


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My dog weighs 28lbs and has had his deer antler for more than a yr...I'm, actually, going to give the one we have to my dad's boxer bull for fear of Yogi breaking a tooth. We did buy our's from Pet Supplies Plus...also, seen them on ebay really cheap or check out Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick.


----------

